# 2013 National - Wichita Falls, TX



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

For you "plan-aheaders", our 2013 National Website is up and running, the link is below for you to bookmark.

As we get closer to the time, I will ask the mods to make this thread a sticky, so everything will be in one place.

The 2013 theme is "Denim, Diamonds and Gold". The diamonds come in because we will be celebrating the 75th anniversary of the GRCA in 2013. The logo was designed by the Forum's own K9-Design and Anney did a fablulous job. It really looks nice on all the merchandise. We took some of the merchandise to the National in St. Louis and quickly sold out. 

Some of you saw the beautiful quilt we are raffling when we brought it to St. Louis. Alison Desmarais (Mirasol Goldens) gave us one-time permission to use her stained glass designs in a quilt. Quilter extraordinaire Arlene Blouch did the panels - it took her over 1 year. Long-arm quilter Marj Deupree put it together. The quilt has been appraised at $3,000 and is on the website.

All grooming will be indoors. All vendors will be indoors. Lots and lots of RV spaces.

For those of you competing in conformation/obedience/agility/rally and also in field, the location of the field events is only about 20-30 minutes away from the main building where conformation et al will be.

Our answer gal is Patti Caldwell. I know some of you are on other lists where she will post updates, but many of you are not - so I will post her updates here. Below is her first one:

"Date: Sun, 2 Dec 2012 16:15:34 -0800
From: Patti Branch Caldwell 
Subject: 2013 Golden Retriever National Information!

You know the saying "Everything's bigger and better in Texas?" The
2013 National Committee is working hard to prove that to be true)
We hope you all have your calendars marked for the events you will be
attending October 20-30, 2013 in Wichita Falls, TX!

I hope you will all take a moment to go to our website:
2013 GRCA National Specialty - Wichita Falls, Texas - October 20 - 30 where you can view our beautiful show site where
*everything* (except field & tracking events, of course will be held indoors!!
The website also gives you up-to-date information and may answer
many of your questions. 

While you are there, be sure to make your
hotel reservations through Connections - please take the time to read
"What is Connections Housing and Exactly What Do They Do?" to
understand the importance of booking through them and not making your
own hotel reservations.

In addition to checking the website for information, you will want to
sign up for the GRCANationalSpecialty yahoo list now! The link is :
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/GRCANationalSpecialty/join

You may also want to sign up to sponsor a trophy now, so you can be
sure to support the one you want to be acknowledged in the catalog
for your donation.

Judges will be listed on the website as they are approved by AKC --
Tracking and Field Judges are already there

I know this is a busy time of the year, but we are here to make some
of your shopping easy (don't forget to buy something for yourself,
too!) with our wide selection of 2013 National Merchandise --- check
out the website for all these beautiful items!!!!!!!

I am pleased and proud to be this year's Answer Gal! To avoid
questions getting overlooked in my personal emails, I have opened a
gmail account just for National questions -- please send any
questions you may have to: [email protected]. The address
can also be found on our website.
The Dallas-Ft. Worth Golden Retriever Club and committee members from
all over the country are very excited about all the plans in progress
for a fun and fabulous National and hope y'all plan to come enjoy
it!!
Patti Branch Caldwell
"Answer Gal"


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I can not wait!! I will be there with bells and whistles and a possible of 3 dogs!! Thanks for the info!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Kelli,

Bells and Whistles.........and cowboy boots!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Update from Patti Caldwell, the 2013 GRCA National "Answer Gal"


"A group of us went to Wichita Falls yesterday and got a tour and detailed description of every building that we will be using for the National. I have been looking forward to our upcoming National before, but now....I can't tell you how excited I am to be able to visualize everything. Co-Chairs Sherri Farmer and Donna Todd have done an unbelievably thorough job thinking through and taking care of every detail to make next year's National successful!!

One feature that I know will please everyone is the indoor grooming area (about triple the size as last year) with enough power for everyone!! Also, there will be many vendors and they will be set up indoors around the rings. There will also be security, so dogs may be left in the building overnight. 

I hope that you are continuing to check the website: 2013 GRCA National Specialty - Wichita Falls, Texas - October 20 - 30 for new information. We are waiting on approval of Conformation judges from AKC and they should be listed sometime next week. We are very proud of all the beautiful merchandise and hope you have checked it out and placed your order. You will want to get your reservations in early either through Connections for hotel rooms or for reserved RV Parking (for those staying in RV's, there will be bathrooms/showers available!) 

I will be posting information every Wednesday night for now and will increase those posts, as needed, as it gets closer to the dates of the National. Please do not hesitate to contact me with any questions you may have at: [email protected]

Y'all are NOT going to want to miss this National - be sure to mark your calendars now!!

Patti Caldwell
"Answer Gal"


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

2013 National - Judges announced:
ate: Fri, 14 Dec 2012 09:15:14 -0800
From: Patti Branch Caldwell 
Subject: 2013 Golden National JUDGES!!!

We were trying to wait until our Web Master returns from her
out-of-the-country vacation to post our judges, but we just can’t
wait!!! We’re so excited about our panel and we want to share it
now. The information will be posted on our website next week when
our Web Guru returns.


CONFORMATION:

Virginia Lyne – Best of Breed

Michele (Stansbury) Gawenka – Dogs (Regular & Non-Regular)

Kitty Cathey – Bitches (Regular & Non-Regular)


Peter Stager – Sweepstakes, Bitches (Puppies & Veterans)

Alison Desmarais – Sweepstakes – Dogs (Puppies & Veterans)

Barbara Branstadt – Sweepstakes – Gun Dogs

Junior Showmanship will be judged by Kitty Cathey

Best Puppy in Sweeps will be judged by Alison Desmarais

Best Veteran in Sweeps will be judged by Peter Stager



OBEDIENCE

Roger Ayers (Obedience)

Cathy Caballero (Rally and Obedience)

James Ham (Obedience)


AGILITY

Terri Campbell

Rhonda Crane


TRACKING

Linda Baschnagel

Charlene Dunn


FIELD TRIAL

Open Stake

John Russell

Martha Russell

Amateur Stake

Sharon Gierman

Martha McCool

Qualifying Stake

Butch Green

Joanna Mackey

Derby

Chris McCool

Nancy White



WC Land – Angie Becker and Kay Scott


WC Water – Ron and Judy Cerney


WCX Land – Jim Drager and Steve Bolton


WCX Water – Peter Zelechoski and Cindy Vinzant



CCA EVALUATORS – 42 Total entries

DIVISION 1

Ainslie Mills

Hach Hachtell

Laura Weinmann

Ainslie Mills


DIVISION 2

Marcia Schlehr

Pluis Davern

Laureen Kinney


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm so looking forward to the nationals too Ann & Kelli!! I'm hoping to be ready to compete in something with Bella!! She and I had a blast at our first nationals last year in St Louis ~ getting her RN title and CCA! How can I top that? lol!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

GROOMING AND RV RESERVATIONS OPEN UP TOMORROW 2/1/13:

2013 GRCA National Specialty - Wichita Falls, Texas - October 20 - 30


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Date: Wed, 6 Feb 2013 10:16:35 -0800
From: Patti Branch Caldwell 
Subject: 2013 Golden National

Have you checked out the National website lately??!? There are new updates being posted all the time!! 2013 GRCA National Specialty - Wichita Falls, Texas - October 20 - 30

The Catalog Ad Page is up!

The Grooming Reservation form is up!

The RV Reservation form is up!

There is new information on RV's for the WC/WCX and Field Trial exhibitors on the RV
Reservation page.

You don't want to keep putting off.......

Ordering your 2013 National merchandise. You can order through the RSVP page or
online at 2013 National Specialty Items

Sponsoring a Trophy -- the conformation choices are filling fast, so be sure you 
get to donate the one or class you would like. Come on, all you Obedience and 
Agility fans.....the selection is wide open!

Purchase your raffle tickets - Information is on the Raffles page

The incredible "Return to Guisachan" Quilt

6-night stay at the Holiday Inn

Beautiful 14kt pin featuring a Golden Retriever jumping toward a Pheasant.

Keep an eye on the Raffle page.......We will have more wonderful raffle items 
available soon!!

This may be just my way of thinking, but ordering your merchandise, raffle tickets, trophy donations, etc. a little at a time now will allow you extra money at the National for all the unique vendors we have coming to tempt you!)

Again, please check the website often, but if you have any questions not answered there, please write me at [email protected] It has been great hearing from so many of you expressing excitement over our upcoming National!!!

Patti Caldwell
"Answer Gal"


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

"When in Rhome".....Texas that is

Wondering what to do in Wichita Falls, TX? Our new Hospitality Booklet is now online.

Want to celebrate that big win, or just feeling lucky? The casinos are 15 minutes away. If 40 or more people sign up, the casinos will pay for a bus, buffet and $10 in game credit.....can't beat that!

Or go visit the Denim and Diamonds (love the name!) country western nightclub, live bands on Thursday night. Sushi? Yep, they've got it. And also where to get your R.V. repaired or find that off-leash dog park.

Some people say Texas is like a whole 'nuther country. Well, feel like a native with our "How to Talk Texan" guide. Crash course: "Haire yewe", is just another way to say "hi".

Everything is here: 2013 GRCA National Specialty - Wichita Falls, Texas - October 20 - 30


----------



## Newman'sKeeper (Feb 10, 2013)

How exciting! I'm only 1.5 hours from Wichita Falls. That's where Newman was born, actually. 
If I were to go watch, are doggy spectators permitted?


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Newman's Keeper,

Yes, of course Newman is welcome to come with you to watch. I would add that there will be a lot of goldens in some crowded areas waiting to compete, along with a lot of people, so you want to make sure that Newman would be comfortable in that type of situation.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

EQUIPMENT RENTAL AT THE NATIONAL:

Date: Sun, 3 Mar 2013 17:34:15 -0800
From: Patti Branch Caldwell 
Subject: *Equipment Rental for National*

While making your plans to attend the National, you may be concerned how you are going to transport your grooming equipment. We have good news for you!! One of our vendor's - Three C's Equipment Rental - will have everything you need to rent, as well grooming supplies for sale at the National!

A limited number of crates and grooming tables will be available to rent. All arrangements must be made in advance through 3 C’s. Contact Pat or Cheryl at 509-246-1451, Fax: 509-246-0354 or email at [email protected]

Most crates are 36” wire, and most grooming tables are 36” with an arm and noose. This equipment will be checked out from and returned to the 3-C’s booth.

All rental fees are for the duration of the show. Each item will be $75.00. We will ask for a credit card and cell phone number as well as home address. Cards are not run until check out time. There will be no cancellation fee before arrival, however, after show arrival, there will be a $10 per item fee.
Limited dryer rental on request, as well as 48” exercise pens.

This information is also on our website: 2013 GRCA National Specialty - Wichita Falls, Texas - October 20 - 30

Patti Caldwell
Answer Gal
[email protected]


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Who says there's no such thing as a "free lunch"?? ........Not us. 

Well, in this case, it's a FREE DINNER and FREE BEER!

We like to do things bigger in Texas, and we've planned a special "Tailgate Party" this year at the National. Courtesy of the "Mavericks", a civic group from Wichita Falls, we are providing a FREE BBQ Dinner and FREE Beer for ALL National participants on Friday 10/25!

Come on by for authentic Texan BBQ: ribs, red beans, corn-on-the-cob, cole slaw and all the fixin's. And of course the beer truck. Fun continues throughout the evening for those "tailgaters" with potluck drinks, appetizers and dessert.

The Mavericks are are group of good ole Texas guys who love to cook and eat BBQ and drink beer with hundreds of their closest friends. They were established to promote the city if Wichita Falls and to honor groups who will be beneficial to the city. All functions like what they are doing for us are funded and underwritten by the Mavericks.

They have a huge semi, fitted out with all their smokers. They will be pulling up to the MPEC center about noon that day and the cooking begins! Check out some of their photos from past events: 
2_2006RanchRoundup

We think this is a special way for the City of Wichita Falls and us to say: "Welcome Y'all:.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeeeeee Hawwwwwww!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hertz Car Rental:

Well, you may not get a car like the one below (seen today at breakfast), but Hertz is offering us special rates (lower than the rates on Priceline) for the National. You can call 1-800-653-2240 and ask for rate CV#022Q6235.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Ann, 

Thanks for continuing to update this thread. 

One question, from what I'm reading the event is 10 days long. What portion of that would a complete novice spectator attend to get a good all-around feel for everything that is Nationals? I'm thinking like a two, maaaaybe three day chunk?


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Robert,

I would say a Fri/Sat/Sun for the following reasons:

Friday has a lot going on: 
* Conformation 
* Gundog sweeps - one of my personal favorites. You will see dogs with field titles 
competing in conformation
* at Noon is the Rescue Parade. 30 rescue Goldens and their owners, from all over the
country will be honored. There will be a parade in the conformation ring and a short
bio of the golden will be read as their owner takes them around the ring. 
* Obedience
* and of course a FREE BBQ Dinner and beer is that night. You and your family are 
very welcome to attend. I'm guessing you've had good BBQ being Texan, but I think
the Mavericks will put on a very good spread. It's also a good opportunity to talk to
new friends. 

Sat: the Best of Breed competition will take place. To see some of the very best Conformation Goldens from across the country and Canada, (and maybe Mexico) all in
one place is very special. 

Sunday: is the Wc/WCX which is a Field event and will be about 20 minutes or so away at the Boddy Ranch in Henrietta. I think it's very worthwhile to take the time so see it. You could head back to Dallas Sunday afternoon. Here's a link to a better description to what is involved: GRCA-FIELD

Of course, we will have some great vendors there and lots of cool Raffles going on, in case anyone needs some retail therapy.

Look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Excellent Ann, that sounds perfect. Thank you!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

update from our "Answer Gal", Patti Caldwell:

"Date: Tue, 2 Apr 2013 09:19:40 -0700
From: Patti Branch Caldwell 
Subject: NEW National Information!!

Only 200 more days until we will all be together at the Golden
National!! Additional information is being posted regularly on our
website: 2013 GRCA National Specialty - Wichita Falls, Texas - October 20 - 30, so please keep checking it. In the
meantime, I have been receiving questions about the Gala and can now
give you the scoop)

GALA

The 2013 Gala/Top Twenty will be held in the Exhibition Building in
Wichita Falls. Ticket price is $75 (no refunds); this year the tables
will seat 8 guests ... "please" no exceptions! Unfortunately, ticket
sales may be limited due to space restrictions, more information
to follow. Tickets may be purchased through the National RSVP page.
Please, check the Gala/Top Twenty website Golden Retriever Foundation Gala for
additional information or contact Judy Word at [email protected].

WE NEED YOUR CLUB'S HELP!

*Clubs who would like to sponsor a breakfast can get all the info
from Anna Hackney, our Hospitality Chair, by contacting her at:
[email protected]. Your 2013 National Specialty Committee will
be subsidizing the breakfast sponsorship this year to a certain
extent. That should help make sponsorship much more attractive to
the clubs!

*Clubs should be starting now to put together a basket or other
donation for the general raffle! All donations from clubs really
help put the National Specialty on, and your host club really
appreciates it!! Contact info for club baskets is Kathy Felix at:
[email protected]

HOTEL RESERVATIONS

If you have a question about your reservation, or want to change or
cancel it, please DO NOT call the hotel -- call Connections! The
hotel won't know who you are until around the first part of October
2013. Even then, ALWAYS go to Connections for information about
your reservation. If you have any questions or need information
about your hotel reservations, please contact Connections Housing at
855-436-4746 or 702-476-6976. They are always willing to answer
questions and help in any way they can.

CASINO NIGHT OPPORTUNITY!

We can have an evening trip on Wednesday evening with transportation
to Kiowa Casino
that includes a buffet and $10 in free game play.

In order to do this, there has to be a minimum of 40 people signed
up. The casino will pay for the bus, buffet, and game credit.

If you're interested, please contact
Shane Sorenson - [email protected]

and let him know that you'd like to do this and he can set it up if
there are 40+ people for that night. Please contact him on or before
October 1.

There will be a small deposit required to insure participation.
You'll receive a refund of your deposit upon boarding the bus.

This sounds like a really fun night, so make sure to call Shane with
your reservation!!

I hope you are as excited about this National as I am -- I will
continue to tell you about all the fabulous plans we are making and
if you have any questions, please do not hesitate to ask me at:
[email protected]. In the meantime, make sure you are getting
in your hotel or RV reservations and grooming spots. We hope you
will also consider donating to sponsor a trophy and/or bring
something for our general raffles Together, we can make this a
National to remember with fun and fond memories!!!

Patti Caldwell

"Answer Gal"


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

from our "Answer Gal", Patti Caldwell:

"Date: Mon, 29 Apr 2013 08:49:49 -0700
From: Patti Branch Caldwell 
Subject: National News

WOULDN'T YOU LIKE TO HAVE A FREE NIGHT'S STAY - UP TO SIX NIGHTS - AT THE HOTEL CLOSEST TO THE SHOW SITE?!?

Everyone needs to go to the Raffle page on the 2013 National website. Scroll down to the bottom and see the raffle for a 6-night room stay at the beautiful HOLIDAY INN. The winner for this raffle will be drawn on August 15, so don't delay in contacting Kathy Felix to get your raffle tickets. Do it NOW!

While you are on the Raffle page, be sure to look at all the beautiful items you can send your tickets in for now. I can't imagine there is a Golden person who won't want to buy tickets for the breathtaking, one-of-a-kind quilt "Return to Guischan" Every time it has been displayed, people are completely in awe of its beauty!

PREMIUM LISTS

In case you're wondering, the Premiums will be posted around the 1st of July. The Premiums for the Agility Trials will be posted around the first part of June. We want to make it as simple we possible for everyone, so most of the deadlines are all set for Saturday, September 21. But be sure to check "your" events and everything you put on your itinerary to make sure you know the exact deadline for everything you want to do. 

TROPHY DONATIONS

If you are planning to sponsor a trophy, make sure you do it soon -- the available classes are filling up fast and you don't want to miss out! This is such a great way to support the National while promoting your kennel - you can even list the trophy in memory of or in honor of a special person or dog. Contact Lesley Pettingill - all information can be found on our website.

Keep checking the website: 2013 GRCA National Specialty - Wichita Falls, Texas - October 20 - 30 as it is being updated regularly with new information!! If you have any questions, please write me at: [email protected]

Patti Caldwell
"Answer Gal"


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

*3 pt major to Reserve Winner's Dog and Reserve Winner's Bitch at the National*:

"WHEREAS, AKC has approved the awarding of a 3-point major to the Reserve Winners
Dog and Reserve Winners Bitch at a Specialty designated by a parent Breed Club,
providing that the number of dogs judged was twice the number required for a
5-point major, effective January 1, 2013, and

WHEREAS, GRCA wishes to take advantage of this opportunity, and wishes to
designate the GRCA National Specialty as the show at which the 3-point majors
will be awarded to Reserve Winners Dog and Reserve Winners Bitch,

RESOLUTION 12-79

BE IT HEREBY RESOLVED that the GRCA will request that AKC approve the awarding
of the 3-point majors to the Reserve Winners Dog and Reserve Winners Bitch at
the 2013 National Specialty hosted by the Dallas/Ft. Worth Metro Golden
Retriever Club to be held October 20, 2013 through October 30, 2013 and
subsequent GRCA National Specialties."


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Obedience Competitors:

If any of you obedience buffs want a couple (or more?) new ring gates for practice at home, we are going to be selling brand new white ring gates and blue stanchions after the National Specialty. We will have at least one full ring's worth, plus about 6 for sale. You have to be able to take them home from the National or ship them to yourself. We won't be responsible for shipping them. If you're interested, please contact Sherri Farmer at [email protected] or Donna Todd at [email protected] for details.

_____________________


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

update from our "Answer Gal", Patti Caldwell:

Subject: Getting Ready for the National

Our Committees are working so hard to make everything perfect for the National! While 128 days might seem a long way off, you need to be preparing NOW by:

* Reserving your hotel room through "Connections" or your RV Space
* Reserving your grooming space
* Reserving, if needed, rental crates, grooming tables, dryers
* Sending in your Catalog Ad -- deadline: August 1st
* Signing up if you want to participate in the Casino Night (includes free bus ride, buffet dinner & $10 in play 
money!) 
* Sending in money for the free six-night Holiday Inn Raffle -- drawing will be August 15th 
* Mailing RSVP Form -- deadline is September 21st

In addition, check out the several unique raffle items -- tickets can be purchased now! Have you ordered your National merchandise yet -- great logo with something for everyone -- order now to assure you get the item(s) you want (all items might not be available in your size and desired color if you wait until the National)

All information about the above items can be found on our website: 2013 GRCA National Specialty - Wichita Falls, Texas - October 20 - 30
Any questions can be sent to me at: [email protected]

We can't wait to show you why everyone says "Everything is bigger and better in Texas" -- looking forward to giving YOU some real Southern Hospitality!!!!

Patti Caldwell
"Answer Gal"

______________________________


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Is anyone from the board planning to attend? I might be making a road trip and it would be fun to meet up.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm hoping to go (as a spectator) for a day anyway. However, we have a grandbaby due during that time in Austin, so it will be a draw whether I'm heading north(west) or south.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

CASINO NIGHT at the National:

"I have received several requests for information regarding the Casino Night (so glad to see people are reading the National Updates, so I am posting it again:

Be sure to check out the Hospitality Book on our website when making plans for your trip to the National! One exciting evening opportunity is a Casino Night on Wednesday to Kiowa Casino in Devol, OK!! THE CASINO WILL PAY FOR THE BUS, BUFFET DINNER AND $10 IN GAME PLAY!! Sounds like so much fun!! 
If you are interested, please contact Shane Sorenson at: [email protected]. 
If you prefer, you can drive your own car and still enjoy the complimentary buffet dinner and $10 in game play, but you *must* contact Shane to let him know you are coming so he can put you on the list to tell the Casino. The Casino is approximately 15 minutes away from the show site. The deadline is October 1, but please don't wait to make your reservation as there has to be a minimum of 40 people signed up.

Questions about this or anything else, please write and ask me at: [email protected]

Patti Caldwell
"Answer Gal"


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

*The advertising deadline is fast approaching, August 1!* 

We are putting together a "TEXAS SIZE" catalog this year, 8 1/2 x 11. Please place your ad today with Anney at [email protected]. As an incentive to promote your kennel, dogs, business or club in our catalog, any ads that are not camera ready will be designed by Anney Doucette for no additional charge!


And like us on Facebook, and get up-to-the-minute news: https://www.facebook.com/2013GRCAnational?hc_location=stream


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

The Premium List is up!

2013 GRCA National Specialty - Wichita Falls, Texas - October 20 - 30


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Support the 2013 GRCA National by buying merchandise! Here's the link ~ check it out! 

Thank You!

2013 GRCA National Specialty - Wichita Falls, Texas - October 20 - 30


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

update from Patti Caldwell:

"Good Evening!

There are only 66 more days until the National!! It is getting very busy and exciting, so please make sure you are a member of the GRCA National Specialty Yahoo Group (groups.yahoo.com/group/GRCANational Specialty) and our Facebook page so that you don't miss one important announcement!!

Thank you to everyone who placed a catalog ad and those who purchased tickets for the Room Raffle -- I can't wait to hear who is the lucky winner of up to six nights free at the Holiday Inn!

There are new deadlines that you need to keep in mind - you don't want to miss them! 

----The deadline for Online sales of merchandise, tickets, catalogs, etc. is 9/10/13 at: GRCASales.org

----The deadline for Mailed RSVP is 9/21/13 -- Reminder: there will be limited catalogs available at the National
and there are limited tickets for the Welcome Dinner and a limit on Parade of Titleholder dogs.

Take time while you are filling out your RSVP form to look over all the great merchandise - huge selection and colors - don't wait until the National and find your style or size isn't available.

There are numerous Raffle opportunities -- tickets may be purchased on the RSVP form or by contacting the 
Raffle Chairs listed on the website who will love to give you more information about each item

----Golden Moments Photo Contest to Fight Cancer submissions must be postmarked by 9/10/13 (all information 
can be found on our website: 2013 GRCA National Specialty - Wichita Falls, Texas - October 20 - 30

In addition to all the dog-related activities, there are many fun evening events planned throughout the week!! Please check out all the information on them on our website listed under "Social Events"

As I'm sure you realize, putting on a National takes a LOT of people and volunteers are very much needed! On the website is a link to information and available positions. Volunteers will be rewarded for their service:

---- If you work more than an hour, but less than 8 hours you will receive Denim Dollars coupon(s) that can be
used at the concession stands or at any vendor.

---- if you work more than 8 hours, in addition to the Denim Dollars, you will also receive a very nice "Volunteer" Jacket.

Remember -- the theme of this year's National is Denim, Diamonds & Gold, so show us your boots and bling!!

If you have any questions, please write me at: [email protected] and I'll get you the answers

Patti Caldwell
"Answer Gal"


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Update from Patti Caldwell:

"National News -- The September 9th DEADLINE is almost here for mailing in your RSVP page or ordering on line at: www.grsales.org!
You don't want to miss out on ordering your catalog, being sure you get the merchandise in the size/color you want, purchasing tickets to the many fabulous raffle prizes, and ordering tickets to many of the exciting events. 

FREE CASINO NIGHT! Don’t forget -- Wednesday evening, October 23. How about an evening trip to the Kiowa Casino (15 minutes from the MPEC) and try a little of your luck at the gaming tables? You’ll get free bus transportation , a free buffet dinner and $10 in free game play!! In order to do this, there has to be a minimum of 40 people signed up. The casino will pay for the bus, buffet, and game credit. If you’re interested, please contact Shane Sorenson at [email protected] to reserve a spot. Please contact Shane on or before October 1 to be added to the list.

FUN FUN FUN…. Be sure to visit our Social Events web page - 2013 GRCA National Specialty - Wichita Falls, Texas - October 20 - 30 For everything you want to do at the National Specialty…. These events require a pre-purchased ticket (except the Friday night meal at the Texas Hoe Down.) Tickets will NOT be available at the door… They are available on our RSVP form – www.2013national.com/pdf/2013RSVP.pdf or by ordering your tickets on the GRCA store - 2013 National Specialty Items

Tuesday - Welcome Dinner and Parade of Titleholders. Info on the Parade of Titleholders is here - 2013 GRCA National Specialty - Wichita Falls, Texas - October 20 - 30

Wednesday – Casino Night! Info is above

Thursday – GRFoundation Gala – tickets can only be purchased using the RSVP form - www.2013national.com/pdf/2013RSVP.pdf

Friday – FREE BBQ Dinner and Texas Hoe Down (aka Tailgate Party). Information is on the Social Events web page (Tickets Not Necessary – FREE to everyone)

Sunday - WC WCX Celebration / Field Trial Welcome Dinner; Holman Conference Center - 211 North Clay - Henrietta, TX

Wednesday - Field Trial Awards Banquet; Coyote Ranch Resort - Wichita Falls, TX

VOLUNTEERS… We could always use your help! You can sign up to volunteer using our Google Docs Spreadsheets. It’s very easy…. First of all, you need a Google Account if you don’t already have one. Very easy…. Click on the link: http://tinyurl.com/mpjbkmh * IF you have a Google Account, you will be asked to fill in your password. If you don’t have a Google account, you can set one up. When you get into the spreadsheet, please notice that each event is listed on a TAB at the bottom. Click on the tab for the event(s) for which you want to volunteer. We are offering Denim Dollars redeemable at the concession stands or they can be used for a discount at any ofAll the info you need to know about volunteering and how to sign up is posted here: 2013 GRCA National Specialty - Wichita Falls, Texas - October 20 - 30

If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to ask - [email protected] )

Patti "Answer Gal"


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey, y'all..... want to get a CCA on your dog at the National??? Enter now! There are still openings! We are having 2 flights of 21 for a total of 42 entries. Chances are really good that you'll get in! The premium with entry form is located here: 2013 GRCA National Specialty - Wichita Falls, Texas - October 20 - 30 

CCA • CCA Premium
Mail all entries and fees payable to 2013 National Specialty to: 

Danette Weich
1425 S Holly Canyon St.
Ridgecrest, CA 93555 

Entries close: Saturday, September 21, 2013 07:00 PM, PDT


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm planning on printing out the entry forms tomorrow and sending them in . The match entries were mailed the day after the premium came out LOL. I'm so excited!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

The excitement is really starting to build for the upcoming National!!

BREEDERS EDUCATION BREAKFAST & SEMINAR
Tuesday, October 22, 2013

Breakfast 7:30-8:45
Workshop 9:00-12:00

“Genetic Tools for Modern Dog Breeders” by Dr. Eldin A. Leighton, geneticist for the Seeing Eye, Inc. and developer of the Military “Super Dog” Project 
(Bio-Sensor Stimulation)

Cost: $35
Deadline: September 21, 2013
Please Note: This seminar is not on the RSVP form and a separate check must be mailed to Claire Caro.
All information and the registration form can be found on the website: 2013 GRCA National Specialty - Wichita Falls, Texas - October 20 - 30 -- click on “Seminars & Workshops”

Be sure to check for information on the website about other seminars and workshops!

RSVP PAGE & GRCA ONLINE STORE DEADLINE

Catalogs (reminder that very few will be available at the show), dinner tickets, and raffle tickets can all still be purchased on the RSVP page or at
Golden Retriever Club of America Official Store until September 21st. Merchandise can continue to be ordered at the GRCA store for up to a month after the National, but anything ordered will not be received prior to the National. Merchandise will also be available at the National!

In addition to the fabulous daily raffles at the National, there are some very special items that you can purchase tickets for now on the RSVP page or by contacting the Raffle Chairs :

Ann Burke at [email protected] for the breathtakingly beautiful “Return to Guisachan” quilt.

Kathy Felix at [email protected] for any (or all!) of these items:
*14kt pin featuring a Golden Retriever jumping toward a pheasant (value: $1295)
*Custom-made metal wall sculpture depicting a Golden on an agility teeter
*Beautifully matted & framed limited edition print “Golden Heritage” by 
internationally recognized artist Jerry Gadamus

Tickets will also be available at the National and can be paid for with your Credit or Debit cards – yahoo!!

There will be a Worker Only Raffle included at the Agility Trials along with a Regular Raffle on Monday and Tuesday.

ALMOST EVERYTHING YOU WANT TO KNOW ABOUT THE NATIONAL

Our website 2013 GRCA National Specialty - Wichita Falls, Texas - October 20 - 30 has the answers to most of the information you need while planning for the National. Some common questions I am getting are where to find the entry fees (page 30 of the Premium) and traveling – airports, taxis, shuttles - it’s all covered and gives you tips, i.e. if you get a group of at least ten, you can get a shuttle to and from DFW! Of course, if you have questions, please do not hesitate to write me at: [email protected] and I will be happy to answer them!!

Patti Caldwell
“Answer Gal”


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

...EVERYTHING CLOSES Saturday, September 21 (yes, that's THIS COMING SATURDAY)... Entries to everything close. RSVP orders close. Last day for a refund for anything you have to cancel -- grooming space, dinner tickets, Parade of Titleholders... everything! Please pay attention to the times events close. The time is dependent on what part of the country the secretary is in. For example, conformation, obedience and rally entries close at 7:00 pm EASTERN TIME. The CCA closes at 7:00 pm PACIFIC TIME. The field events close at 11:59 pm CENTRAL TIME. Agility closes at 7:00 pm CENTRAL TIME. Just be sure to check the info on the website... 2013 GRCA National Specialty - Wichita Falls, Texas - October 20 - 30 NO MORE PROCRASTINATING! NOW is the time to wrap up all your loose ends and get your entries and reservations in.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Date: Wed, 25 Sep 2013 06:16:23 -0700
From: Patti Branch Caldwell 
Subject: National Announcements!

There are only twenty-four (24!) more days until the National -- I hope everyone is as excited as all the committee members. They are all working so hard to make this a fabulous experience for y'all!!!!

You've made your entries and ordered your tickets, merchandise, special raffle tickets.....and saved a little to spend at the daily raffles and vendors. If your wallet is feeling a little thin, we have two exciting activities that will cost you next to nothing!!

WEDNESDAY EVENING, OCTOBER 23 - CASINO NIGHT!
How about an evening trip to the Kiowa Casino (15 minutes from the MPEC) and try a little of your luck at the gaming tables? You’ll get free bus transportation , a free buffet dinner and $10 in free game play!! In order to do this, there has to be a minimum of 40 people signed up. The casino will pay for the bus, buffet, and game credit. 

If you’re interested, please contact Shane Sorenson at [email protected] to reserve a spot. Please contact Shane on or before October 1. 

There will be a small deposit required to insure participation. You’ll receive a refund of your deposit upon boarding the bus.


FRIDAY EVENING, OCTOBER 25 - TEXAS HOE DOWN (AKA TAILGATE PARTY)
6:30 pm to ?? - FREE!!!

Exhibit Hall - Grooming area

Ya’ll come join us for the 2013 Tailgate Party!!! This fun, casual evening relaxing in the grooming area has grown bigger every year - and this year is no exception. After all...Everything’s BIGGER in Texas!! 

Come as you are…and bring your favorite food and drinks to share with friends old and new. But in the spirit of true Texas Hospitality we will kick off the Hoe Down with an Authentic Texas Barbeque Rib Dinner provided courtesy of The Mavericks.** This generous organization of Good Ole Texas Boys love to cook and eat BBQ and drink beer with hundreds of their closest friends. This year we will be treated to genuine, down-home Texas pork ribs, red beans, corn-on-the-cob, cole slaw, rolls, drinks and all the trimmings!! They will pull their huge smoker up to the Exhibit Hall around Noon on Friday, October 25 and start cooking. We’ll be smelling that mouth-watering BBQ cooking all day long!! They also bring their Beer Wagon so you can stop by and partake of free Beer on Tap!!

Thanks to “The Mavericks of Wichita Falls” for their generosity and this Big Texas Welcome!! 

Don’t miss out!! The free BBQ dinner will be served from 6:30 pm – 7:00 pm (yes, they say they can serve 300 to 400 people in 30 minutes!). It may be slow cooked, but once it is done it will go fast! So if you’re running late, you’ll have to stand and watch the cooker roll off into the sunset with a tear streaming down your face. But never fear… the party will go on! The fun continues through the evening with the traditional pot luck appetizers, regional specialties, desserts and drinks of every kind that the tailgate party is known for. So bring your favorites to share. Then try your hand at games of skill and luck Texas Style!! 

Join us for the Texas Hoe Down - The most fun you can have with yer boots on!!! 


To add to the fun, there will be a grooming space HALLOWEEN DECORATING CONTEST! Judges will be making their rounds during the Hoe Down/Tailgate Party on Friday night, but we are encouraging everyone to decorate for the whole week. There will be PRIZES -- 1st through 4th placements will be awarded Get your creative boo on and decorate your area!!

Please be sure to copy, or at least look at, the HOSPITALITY BOOK at 2013 GRCA National Specialty - Wichita Falls, Texas - October 20 - 30 -- it will help you tremendously in making your National plans and also answer questions while in Wichita Falls!

We want this to be your best National ever, so if you have any questions or concerns, please write me at: [email protected] and I will do everything possible to help you!!

Patti Caldwell
"Answer Gal"
________________________________________________


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

JUDGING PROGRAM IS UP:

http://www.specialtydogshows.com/pdf/2013GoldenJudgingProgFinal-2.pdf


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

VIDEO STREAMING AT THE NATIONAL!! 

ShowDogVideoPros will be filming the GRCA 2013 Golden Retriever National this year. The show will be filmed in Gorgeous Hi-Definition video!

Both Standard Definition DVDs and Hi-Def Blu Rays will be available. The important link is: 
Golden Retriever by ShowDogVideoPros

Individual Dog videos may also be ordered for electronic delivery (Facebook, YouTube, websites, i-Pad, i-Phone, etc.).

You may watch the show via LIVE STREAMING VIDEO. The important link is:
Golden Retriever by ShowDogVideoPros

The show will be streamed LIVE and in REAL TIME. You may also watch RECORDED Video from each day starting the next morning, and 24/7/365 afterward.

Please sign up EARLY for the Streaming Video so that you have time to get your password and to check your computer connection. NOTE: LIVE Streaming video CANNOT be viewed on iPhones or iPads. RECORDED streaming video works on ALL devices.

ShowDogVideoPros will also film the National Show Agility Trial on Tuesday. One camera will be used to cover both rings. As many runs as possible will be filmed. Individual run videos will be offered on a flash drive. There will be no DVDs of the Agility Trial.
Golden Retriever by ShowDogVideoPros
Premier National Specialty Dog Show Videos
Live Streaming Video, Video On Demand and DVD or Blu Ray Disc Videos of AKC competition showing individual exams, movements and Judging, with every entry labeled on-screen by registered Name, Sire and Dam. Menus and musical soundtracks included.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Grooming Space Layout:
http://www.2013national.com/pdf/GroomingLayout.pdf


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

update from Patti Caldwell, our "answer gal":

WOW -- it is obvious everyone who is attending the National is either packing or already on their way by the tons of questions I am getting. That is wonderful that there is so much excitement!!!! I am going to answer some of the most common questions here, but if I do not answer what you need to know, please write me at:
[email protected]

If you have ordered any type of dinner/banquet tickets, they were *not* mailed -- you will pick them up at the National. 

If you ordered and paid for a catalog to be picked up at the National, it will be held for you -- don't worry that if you aren't coming in until the end of the week, that it will be sold to someone else.

If you are staying in an RV, there will be shower facilities available. The Locker Room in the Kay Yeager Coliseum will be open from 6:00 a.m. - 10:00 p.m. every day for showers and changing. The "Visitor" Locker Room is for our gals and the "Home" Locker Room is for our guys.

Almost every question I am being asked can be found on our website:
2013 GRCA National Specialty - Wichita Falls, Texas - October 20 - 30 
The most useful information, at this time, can be found in our Hospitality Book that covers the following topics:
Table of Contents
HOWDY Y’ALL 
(Note: Includes this Table of Contents should you desire to print it)
WELCOME TO WICHITA FALLS
DIRECTIONS TO THE MPEC - Tracking and Field Events
EMERGENCY CONTACTS
MPEC INFORMATION, HOURS, RULES, AND ETIQUETTE
Scoop the poop, please
All crates must have identification
MPEC Accessibility and Rules
Hours
The Bridwell Ag Center (Dirt Arena And Stall Barn) – Agility, CCA, Rally, Obedience
The Exhibit Hall - Grooming, Meetings, Health Clinics, Welcome Dinner/Parade of Titleholders, etc.
Kay Yeager Coliseum - Conformation and Vendors
Bathing
Misc. General Information
Food Concessions
Smoking
Seating
Unloading
Grooming Outside
Automobile Parking and RV's
HOTEL INFORMATION
Hotel Guidelines For the 2013 GRCA National Specialty
Where Are The Hotels?
I’M HUNGRY!
Local Favorite Eats And Treats
Local Nightlife
Taxis
Casinos
CONVENIENCES
Hertz National Specialty Discount Rental Car Rates!
I Need A Pet Store!
I Need Clean Clothes!
Groceries, Grub N Stuff
Sure Wish I had a Beer (or wine or whiskey...you decide)
Veterinarian
RV And Generator Repair
I’ve Bought Too Much Stuff and Need To Ship It Home
Internet Access at the MPEC
PARKS
Lucy Park
Off-Leash Dog Park
The Falls
Public Golf Courses
POINTS OF INTEREST - MAP.
Be sure to check out the daily Raffle Tables and the Special Raffles, including the GORGEOUS "Return to Guisachan" quilt. 

If you haven't already ordered Merchandise, you will want to check out all the great clothing for sale with our super cute logo!!

Have you contacted Shane yet at: [email protected]
to sign up for the Casino Trip on Wednesday night? It is going to be fun night, but you must register early so Shane will know how many buses to reserve and to notify the Casino how many people are coming for the *free* buffet and the added $10 in money to use in the Casino

We hope you are participating in our Hoe-Down/Tailgate Party and are also joining in the fun of the Grooming Area Halloween Decorating contest! 

I am getting lots of questions as to the expected weather and what to wear. The inside temperature in the Coliseum will be 72 degrees. Outside, the mornings will be cool and probably in the 70's in the afternoon.....but, it is TX and that could change, so I would definitely bring clothes you can layer so you will be comfortable.

We want to make sure you have the time of your life at our National, so please -- if you have any questions, don't hesitate to contact me! 

Patti Caldwell
"Answer Gal"


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

it's finally here! 2013 GRCA National in Wichita Falls, TX

Welcome to Texas, y'all!


----------



## Portia1224 (May 26, 2011)

Is there a place on the Web to get results for the different events at the National?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

There's the GRCA Facebook page. They post pics and results.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

A very exciting National for me! My boy, "Colt", C-R Gemini's High Flying Cowboy" goes Winners Dog!!! Sherri Hurst, his handler, did an amazing job. His breeder and co-owner, Candi Pearce, and I are thrilled.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow, congratulations!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Big congratulations, Anne. He is beautiful and so deserving!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

